# Your all time top 10 films?



## urmaniac13 (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is another top 10 theme... 

1. Stand By Me
2. Dead Poets Society
3. Immortal Beloved
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. La Vita E' Bella (Life is Beautiful)--it would have been THE top film of all time for me if the ending was happier... blame me for having seen too many hollywood stuff, but it was just too sad to swallow!!
6. Importance of Being Earnest
7. Billy Elliott
8. Finding Neverland
9. Finding Nemo
10. Lost in Translation

A couple of honorary mentions among many others which I couldn't squeeze in...

-my big fat greek wedding / what a hilarious film... and the way they eat!! I love it and it is very similar to Italian weddings!!

-A touch of spice / this is a greek film from a couple of years ago... probably not very well known among the main stream crowds, but I highly recommend this film to everyone here... you can relate to the main character from the bottom of your heart, and it is so much more than a film about cooking and food... such a poignant story... try to find it it will be worth your time!
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0378897/


----------



## middie (Oct 12, 2005)

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. Back To The Future
3. Short Circuit
4. The Lost Boys
5. The Breakfast Club
6. Beauty and The Beast
7. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
8. Encino Man
9. The Mummy
10. The Scorpion King

there's more but that's all
i could think of at this time


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 12, 2005)

Not in order.

1. Steel Magnolias {corny, yes I know}
2. Deuce Bigalow
3. Green Mile
4. Back Draft
5. Armageddon
6. Radio
7. I Robot
8. Wrong Turn
9. Jaws { the first 2, the rest are just too much}
10.Notebook

And ANY storm movies like Twister, Day after tomorrow, etc...


----------



## middie (Oct 12, 2005)

Steel Magnolias {corny, yes I know

see texas that's one i forgot. and no
it's not corny so *raspberries to anyone
who thinks oterwise*

wayne's world,ferris buehler's day off
dirty dancing are a few more


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Tex.....Steel Magnoilas is my all time favorite movie too.  DH knows if its on when I'm flipping the channels then we'll be watching it no matter how recently we watched it.  My all time favorite part in the movie is when Olymphia Dukakas pushes Shirley McLain in front of Sally Fields offering her as a punching bag. 

1. Steel Magnolias
2. The Homecoming **A Waltons Christmas Movie**....tradition to watch every Christmas....used to watch it with my mom.  DH bought it for me last Christmas.
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
Those are the only 3that I can say are my all time favorites....ones I can watch over and over and never get tierd of.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 12, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> My all time favorite part in the movie is when Olymphia Dukakas pushes Shirley McLain in front of Sally Fields offering her as a punching bag.


 
I love ANY of the parts that Shirley Mclain have to do with.
That woman made me laugh through my tears


----------



## luvs (Oct 12, 2005)

-terms of endearment
-breakfast at tiffanies
-the sweetest thing (the unrated version. it's so much funnier.)
-kill bill (volume 1)
-the wall
-goodfellas
-city of angels
-casino
-liam
-a Christmas story

psssttt.... i was going to put steel magnolias and fried green tomatoes, sizz.
and i get a kick out of shirley mcclaine.


----------



## CanadianMeg (Oct 12, 2005)

Hmmm, no one mentioned _The Shawshank Redemption_. I loved it!

It's hard for me to make a top ten list, but some of my others are...

_It's a Wonderful Life_ (Jimmy Stewart)
_Cover Girl_ (Rita Hayworth)
_Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_ (Harrison Ford, Sean Connery)
_You've Got Mail_ (Tom Hanks, Meg Ryan)
_High Fidelity_ (John Cusack)


----------



## foodaholic (Oct 12, 2005)

A list for the guys:

1) Apocalypse Now
2) Full Metal Jacket
3) The Godfather,part 1
4) Jaws
5) Gladiator
6) Brave Heart
7) Aliens
8) Pulp Fiction
9) The Usual Suspects
10)Finding Private Ryan


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2005)

Wizard of Oz

Jaws

Gone With the Wind

Steel Magnolias

God Father (1)

To Kill a Mockingbird

Apocalypse Now

ET

Father of the Bride

Guess Who's Comming for Dinner

It


----------



## corazon (Oct 12, 2005)

This is a tough one, but I will do my best.  In no particular order, just some of my faves:

_Back to the Future trilogy (does that count as 3 movies?)_
_Indiana Jones trilogy_
_Love Actually_
_Lord of the Rings trilogy_
_Moulin Rouge_
_Princess Bride (who could forget that?)_
_Step into Liquid_
_Fight Club_
_American Beauty_
_Snatch_


----------



## kleenex (Oct 12, 2005)

1) Zatoichi  {Must see Movie}
2) Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
3) House Of Flying Daggers
4) Hero
5) Shanghai Nights
6) Rush Hour
7) Shanghai Noon
8) Legend of Drunken Master
9) Enter the dragon
10) Rumble In the Bronx


ANDDDDD as a special mention.

The Documentary that came out this year which is also must see.  "A Touch of Greatness"


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 12, 2005)

kleenex said:
			
		

> 1) Zatoichi {Must see Movie}
> 2) Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
> 3) House Of Flying Daggers
> 4) Hero
> ...


 
Soooooo.... you like kung fu?? 

I loved rush hour and shangai noon. Jackie Chan is hilarious!!


----------



## middie (Oct 12, 2005)

a Christmas story

watch it every year luvs !! i even know exactly where the house is it was filmed in. it's now going to be a museum with nothing but artifacts (i guess you could say) from the movie


----------



## pdswife (Oct 12, 2005)

Let's see....

1. A FEW GOOD MEN
2. SOUND OF MUSIC
3. WIZARD OF OZ
4. OFFICER AND A GENTLEMAN
5. SOMMERSBY (Richard is so SEXY in this one)
6. WESTSIDE STORY

Not in the order listed but these are a few of my favorites.



I forgot to add BREAKFAST AT TIFFANY'S AND BREAKFAST CLUB!!


----------



## BlueCat (Oct 12, 2005)

In no particular order and subject to minor changes:

1. Duck Soup
2. The Producers
3. Casablanca
4. Citizen Kane
5. To Kill a Mockingbird
6. Gone With The Wind
7. Dr. Strangelove
8. The Grapes of Wrath
9. The Maltese Falcon
10. Horsefeathers
11. Scrooge (with Alastair Sim)

I know there are two Marx Brothers movies and two Bogart movies on this list, but I really like the Marx Brothers and Bogart. And once I got to ten I couldn't leave out number 11.  What can I say?

BC


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 13, 2005)

Not in any particular order:

Hunt for Red October
Top Gun
Yours, Mine, and Ours
Mrs. Doubtfire
Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
Seabiscuit
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Hidalgo
Major League
Field of Dreams


----------



## mish (Oct 13, 2005)

Only 10 - no can do. (I'll have to cheat  .) In no particular order:

Vertigo (All the Hitchcock movies)

Dances with Wolves

The Godfather (1)

Being There

Rebecca (& All About Eve, Now Voyager, Some Like It Hot)

Apocalypse Now (& The Deer Hunter)

Citizen Kane

On the Waterfront (& A Streetcar Named Desire)

Casablanca (& The Postman Always Rings Twice)

Annie Hall (& Starting Over, Mildred Pierce)

The Snake Pit (& One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest)

ET (& Close Encounters of the Third Kind)

(Sorry, I couldn't help myself)


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 13, 2005)

I must add a few more honorary mentions too looking at the lists of you guys... Christmas Story and Princess Bride!! I couldn't leave them out without being acknowledged... awwww, Ralphie was one of the cutest boy I have ever seen!!
(Now I realise, picking just 10 is mighty hard, isn't it!! )


----------



## aussie girl (Oct 13, 2005)

I love any of the John Grisham movies, that guy can put a story together!  Anything that tugs at the heart-strings without being too soppy, and general action/suspense.  

My choices mostly include my favorite actors; Denzel Washington, Matthew McConaughey and Clint (no surname necessary)  

In random order;

Dances with wolves
Ghost
Phenomenom
Enemy at the Gates (Jude Law)
The Pelican Brief
A time to kill
The bone collector
Where eagles dare
The guns of Navarone
Contact 
Frequency
The Sting

Great thread, urmaniac.  I haven't seen 'Immortal Beloved' yet, but just know I'd enjoy it - so add it in as my 13th choice!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Gone with the wind
Steel Magnolias
Fried green Tomatos
Grumpy old men
Grumpier old men
Ten Commandments
Last of the dog men
Dances with Wolves
Miracle on 34th street (old and new version)
The Postman
Just to name a few I guess


----------



## Constance (Oct 13, 2005)

These are movies that I can (and have) watched over and over again. Sorry, I couldn't stop at 10.

The African Queen
Casablanca
To Kill a Mockingbird
Gone With the Wind
The Sound of Music
Midnight Cowboy
Scent of a Woman
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
Dances With Wolves
Independance Day
Fried Green Tomatoes
Forest Gump


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 13, 2005)

aussie girl said:
			
		

> I haven't seen 'Immortal Beloved' yet, but just know I'd enjoy it - so add it in as my 13th choice!


 
Yess!!  You must see it to believe it, it is a definete tour de force from Gary Oldman!!  It was a genuine, poignant performance.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 13, 2005)

DO YOU REALLY WANT TO KNOW MAIDRITES ?  1 FORREST GUMP
2 TITANIC
3 BIG
4 YOU GOT MAIL
5 ONLY THE LONELY
6 ITS A WONDERFUL LIFE
7 MR. SMITH GOES TO WASHINGTON 
8 SLEEPLESS IN SEATTLE
9 MANNEQUIN
10 THE TERMINAL
11 INDIANA JONES MOVIES
12 STAR TREK MOVIES
13 STAR WARS MOVIES
14 WAR OF THE WORLDS
15 HARD RAIN
16 AIR FORCE ONE
17 THE WORLD ACCORDING TO GARP
18 SAHARA (NEW ONE)
19 X-MEN MOVIES
20 PASSION OF THE CHRIST
21 TIME CHANGER
22 LEFT BEHIND SERIES
23 SILVER BULLET
24 VAN HELSING
25 PALE RIDER
OK,OK,OK, I'LL STOP SO MANY GOOD MOVIES AND NOT ENOUGH ROOM TO PUT THEM. YES I DO HAVE A LIFE AS WELL LOL !
MOVIES ARE MY " MINI VACATIONS" !


----------



## mish (Oct 13, 2005)

I wanted to say "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington" and so many of his films... "It's A Wonderful Life" etc., etc.  I had to come back and mention a few more:

Witness For the Prosecution 

A Place In the Sun

The Misfits

Judgement At Nuremburg

I Confess

Rebel Without A Cause

Once Upon A Time In America 
(As I recall, had a different ending when released.  Liked the version I saw at a screening.)

Mrs. Miniver

The Claudette Colbert (sp?) film, where she sticks her leg out to hitch a ride.

Easy Rider

Five Easy Pieces

Sunset Boulevard

Really too many to list.  Sure I've forgotten some. But, that's my two cents...for now.


----------



## Zereh (Oct 13, 2005)

Not a complete list, but the ones that came to me first:

Good Will Hunting
Garden State
The Last Samurai
Crash
Sideways
Man on Fire
Signs
Galaxy Quest
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
AI ~ Artificial Intelligence (this one disturbed me, it definitely made me think though, I admit I left the theater crying and cried all the way home ... and even now I can't decide whether I love it or hate it, but it definitely had an impact)


Z


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 13, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> DO YOU REALLY WANT TO KNOW MAIDRITES ?  1 FORREST GUMP
> 2 TITANIC
> 3 BIG
> 4 YOU GOT MAIL
> ...


 
Whoa James, I don't think you like Tom Hanks very much do you??      teehee, yes he is a very charming actor.. and I agree, *movies are really great way to take a mini vacation!!*  (that is why I don't like movies that are too depressing!!)


----------



## DragonflyD (Oct 13, 2005)

South Pacific
Sabrina
Sleepless In Seattle
You've Got Mail
Lord of the Rings Triology
Harry Potter all of them
Affair to Remember
Whale Rider
Pellican Brief
Oklahoma
Rio Bravo
El Dorado

DragonflyD


----------



## wasabi (Oct 13, 2005)

I just saw Beaches with Bette Midler, again. Crying at the end, again. She was great in The Rose.


----------



## Constance (Oct 14, 2005)

I forgot Cool Hand Luke, and Of Mice and Men...


----------



## cara (Oct 14, 2005)

okay... I'll try to pick 10.... not easy... an find the american names...


Dances with wolves
Forrest Gump
The Bridges of Madison County
Lord of the Rings (all of them)
Matrix
the jungle book
The Fox and the Hound
A fish called Wanda
Seven Years in Tibet
Top Gun


----------



## mish (Oct 14, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> I just saw Beaches with Bette Midler, again. Crying at the end, again. She was great in The Rose.


 
Wow, did I love The Rose, Wasabi! What a talent!!! Don't think there's anything I don't like that the Divine Ms M has done. She cracked me up in Ruthless People and Down and Out in Beverly Hills.

If this doesn't make one want tap one's toes...

http://www.betteontheboards.com/boards/album-10.htm

One of my favorites (but I like them all):

Some say love, it is a river ​
That drowns the tender reed.​Some say love, it is a razor​That leaves your soul to bleed.​Some say love, it is a hunger,​An endless aching need.​I say love, it is a flower,​And you it's only seed.​​
It's the heart, afraid of breaking, ​
That never learns to dance.​It's the dream, afraid of waking,​That never takes a chance.​It's the one who won't be taken,​Who cannot seem to give.​And the soul, afraid of dyin',​That never learns to live.​​
When the night has been too lonely, ​
And the road has been too long,​And you think that love is only​For the lucky and the strong,​Just remember in the winter​Far beneath the bitter snows,​Lies the seed, that with the sun's love,​In the spring becomes the rose.​​


----------

